# What Metallica and Slayer Songs Were Played On 7s?



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 6, 2010)

Title says it all, I know some of their songs were played with 7s, but I don't know which ones.


----------



## Steve08 (Sep 6, 2010)

Metallica, none, although The Unnamed Feeling is a baritone in drop Bb I think, and Invisible Kid might be even lower than that (G#? Not sure...)

For Slayer I know two songs from God Hates Us All are on 7s, those being Warzone and Here Comes the Pain because the lowest notes I can hear in them are a low A# which I'm assuming would be a 7 string in A#/Bb standard.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 6, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> Metallica, none, although The Unnamed Feeling is a baritone in drop Bb I think, and Invisible Kid might be even lower than that (G#? Not sure...)
> 
> For Slayer I know two songs from God Hates Us All are on 7s, those being Warzone and Here Comes the Pain because the lowest notes I can hear in them are a low A# which I'm assuming would be a 7 string in A#/Bb standard.



Solid info.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 6, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> Metallica, none, although The Unnamed Feeling is a baritone in drop Bb I think, and Invisible Kid might be even lower than that (G#? Not sure...)



I thought James Hetfield uses an ESP F7 or something. Is it just for show?


----------



## -One- (Sep 6, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> I thought James Hetfield uses an ESP F7 or something. Is it just for show?


He uses a Viper 400 Baritone, I believe.

There were also songs using 7-strings on Slayer's new album,_ World Painted Blood, _but I don't know what songs they were.


----------



## Sofos (Sep 6, 2010)

-One- said:


> He uses a Viper 400 Baritone, I believe.
> 
> There were also songs using 7-strings on Slayer's new album,_ World Painted Blood, _but I don't know what songs they were.



nah im pretty sure the only really low one was Americon, and Kerry said in interviews that he used a 6 in Drop Bb i believe.


----------



## DMONSTER (Sep 6, 2010)

The song Not of this God off of world painted blood uses them about halfway through, other songs: Skeleton Christ, Payback, Here Comes the Pain, there are others those are just the only ones off the top of my head.
Not too sure I know of any 7 string metallica songs


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 6, 2010)

Theres footage of James Hetfield using a Horizon 7 in the studio recording St. Anger. He may have tuned it up though.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah. There's some video (I believe it's on the Some Kind of Monster doc) where Hetfield has a 7 string in the studio. If I remember correctly nothing done with it made it onto St. Anger though.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 6, 2010)

I looked it up, this site says he used an H207(James Hetfield's Guitars), but not what song he used it on.


----------



## Sofos (Sep 6, 2010)

He used it in Some Kind of Monster


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 6, 2010)

All the songs on St Anger except for "Invisible Kid" and "Unnamed feeling" are tuned to drop-C I think James is tuned to drop-G# on both these two songs but I'm not too sure what Kirk is tuned to.

As for Slayer they have used drop-B for "Warzone" and "Here comes the pain" plus two other songs I can't remember the name of from the album "God hates us all" the rest of the album is in C#, after that "Americon" from "World painted blood" is in drop-B King also mentioned a drop-A song in a Guitar World feature but this was for a Japan only bonus track that was included on one of their albums.


----------



## I Voyager (Sep 6, 2010)

As previously stated, James has used a seven string during the St. Anger sessions, though I don't think it was ever really used for anything.

Slayer only uses 7s on "Here Comes the Pain" and "Not of This God." Any of their other lower-tuned stuff (Warzone, Payback, Skeleton Christ, Seven Faces, Catatonic, Supremist, Americon, Cast Down) is in drop-B.


----------



## geofreesun (Sep 6, 2010)

i recall bloodline by slayer is pretty low, not sure if it's a 7 or 6 tho...


----------



## I Voyager (Sep 6, 2010)

geofreesun said:


> i recall bloodline by slayer is pretty low, not sure if it's a 7 or 6 tho...


 6 tuned to C# standard.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 6, 2010)

by Slayer you mean just King right? I've never seen Hanneman with a 7. Does he just retune a 6 to the bottom 6 of a 7?


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 6, 2010)

het actually used an F7 in drop c with 2 Cs for SKOM and invisible kid is in drop G# on baritone the unnamed feeling is the same as skom


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 6, 2010)

mmr007 said:


> by Slayer you mean just King right? I've never seen Hanneman with a 7. Does he just retune a 6 to the bottom 6 of a 7?


 
Yeah, just King. Hanneman doesn't use 7s AFAIK.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Sep 6, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> All the songs on St Anger except for "Invisible Kid" and "Unnamed feeling" are tuned to drop-C I think James is tuned to drop-G# on both these two songs but I'm not too sure what Kirk is tuned to.


 
I've seen James using 7's to play Some Kind of Monster in the St. Anger Rehearsal DVD... I think Kirk used 6's on all the songs including the recordings...


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 6, 2010)

iv have a buddy in one of my classes who says kirk also busts out sevens on some of the saint anger stuff to tho


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Here comes the pain Is such a sweet little tune.. 
The whole God Hats us All album gives me daisys and butterflys inside. Such beautiful poetic lyrics. 
<3 Slayer <3​


----------

